# Cork type and length



## Wild Duk (Feb 23, 2009)

What's the main differnece in using a 1.5" or 1.75" cork....Does it depend on how soon you want to drink your wine, or how long you want to age it.....


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 23, 2009)

For 750 ml and larger bottles I use the 1.75" corks. Mosti ships their Meglioli (top of the line limited edition) kits with 1.5" corks, so I guess they think that is good enough. I use George's FVW branded perfect agglomerate corks, so if someone I give a bottle to wants to get into wine making they know what store to go to.


----------



## Wild Duk (Feb 23, 2009)

So if I do a batch, no matter when I want to drink it, soon or aged, then 1.75" corks will be fine.....


----------



## smurfe (Feb 23, 2009)

yes, you can use 1.75" corks anytime for anything. The only time I use shorter corks is sometimes in 375 ml bottles.


----------



## tdeyette (Feb 23, 2009)

PeterZ said:


> For 750 ml and larger bottles I use the 1.75" corks. Mosti ships their Meglioli (top of the line limited edition) kits with 1.5" corks, so I guess they think that is good enough. I use George's FVW branded perfect agglomerate corks, so if someone I give a bottle to wants to get into wine making they know what store to go to.




This is interesting about the Meglioli kits. I ordered a Barolo this year based on all the good things I have read on the forum. My intent is putting away the bottles for a couple of years to age. That said, would it be in my best interest to replace the supplied 1.5" corks with some 1.75" corks?


----------



## BikerShannon (Feb 23, 2009)

Just don't get the tapered ones.


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 25, 2009)

tdeyette, I replace the Mosti 1.5" with George's 1.75" on these kits. I plan to bring this point up with the MM folks at Winestock.


----------



## IQwine (Apr 3, 2009)

Nomacorc ???
any problems with using this with the Italian floor corker ??


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2009)

BikerShannon said:


> Just don't get the tapered ones.




LOL ! 
And why do you say that? Talking from experience?
I remember your post.




If I remember George made good on it..


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2009)

IQwine said:


> Nomacorc ???
> any problems with using this with the Italian floor corker ??




The synthetic works great with any floor corker. It would be very hard for the hand corker.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive read that the synthetics dont work very good with the Port. Floor corker as the plastic jaws dont apply enough pressure and cause ridges with these harder corks which can cause leakers.


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2009)

wade said:


> Ive read that the synthetics dont work very good with the Port. Floor corker as the plastic jaws dont apply enough pressure and cause ridges with these harder corks which can cause leakers.




Wade, 
I forgot about the plastic jaws, you are right. I have the Italian w/ brass jaws. With them Iget no ridges.


----------

